# (Abitur-) Mathematikbuch gesucht



## zyntex (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand ein Mathematik Buch empfehlen welches den Mathestoff des Abiturs vernünftig, mit Beispielen, Schritt für Schritt, etc. vermittelt?


Hintergrund: Mathematikvorkurs für ein Informatikstudium.


----------



## mmayr (17. Juli 2013)

zyntex schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand ein Mathematik Buch empfehlen welches den Mathestoff des Abiturs vernünftig, mit Beispielen, Schritt für Schritt, etc. vermittelt?
> 
> Hintergrund: Mathematikvorkurs für ein Informatikstudium.



Hol dir die Schulbücher eines Abiturienten.


----------



## zyntex (17. Juli 2013)

Tolle Antwort.


----------



## HanZ4000 (17. Juli 2013)

Ich kann dir folgende Bücher speziell fürs Abitur empfehlen, damit hab ichs gemacht:

http://www.amazon.de/Lambacher-Schweizer-Baden-W%C3%BCrttemberg-Abiturvorbereitung-Arbeitshefte/dp/3127353073/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374059027&sr=8-2&keywords=abitur+mathe+gymnasium+baden+w%C3%BCrttemberg
Oder diese zwei Exemplare:
http://www.amazon.de/Mathematik-Ber...rds=baden+würrtemberg+mathematik+berufskolleg
http://www.amazon.de/Mathematik-Sto...rds=baden+würrtemberg+mathematik+berufskolleg
Damit hab ichs gerissen.
Natürlich wäre interessant, aus welchem Bundesland Du kommst, schließlich ist der Stoff überall verschieden.
Hier für die Bayrischen Genossen: 
Abitur-Prüfungsaufgaben Gymnasium Bayern. Mit Lösungen / Mathematik 2013: Mit CAS-Abitur 2012: Mit den Original-Prüfungsaufgaben 2011-2012: Amazon.de: Sybille Reimann: Bücher

Und hier noch ein Buch, was ich sehr Empfehlen kann:
Mathematische Formelsammlung: für Ingenieure und Naturwissenschaftler: Amazon.de: Lothar Papula: Bücher
In dieser Formelsammlung ist alles was man sich so vorstellen kann, perfekt erklärt. 
Natürlich hat der Papular noch andere Bücher, wo es noch genauer erklärt wird - meines Erachtens unnötig aber dennoch denkbar.
Das hat mir in meinem Studium sehr geholfen...

Du studierst zwar nicht, aber deine Themengebiete werden damit wohl auch sehr gut erklärt werden !  


Hochachtungsvoll 
HanZ4000


----------



## zyntex (17. Juli 2013)

Super, danke.

Bundesland ist NRW und die Hochscuhle wäre die Bergische Universität, falls es behilflich ist.

Deine Bücher enthalten jetzt nur AUfgaben + Lösung?
Ich bin seit drei Jahren weg von Mathe und hätte daher auch lieber eine Erklärung dabei.


----------



## Zwitschack (17. Juli 2013)

wenn du mit deinen mathekenntnissen probleme hast, dann schau mal nach, ob ein vorkurs mit auffrischung angeboten wird. der würde auf jeden fall mehr helfen, als nur ein buch zu lesen.

als kleine formelsammlung würde ich dir das hier empfehlen. an sonsten hat hanZ4000 schon alles andere gesagt.


----------



## zyntex (17. Juli 2013)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit Mathematik.

Ich habe nur längere Zeit nichts mehr damit zu tun gehabt, daher will ich alles (von vorne) auffrischen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (17. Juli 2013)

Auffrischen? Im Studium fangen die eh bei null an. Auffrischen musst du nichts.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch einen Mathevorkurs an der Uni und muss abschließend sagen, dass das aus mathematischer Sicht wenig bringt, viel Interessanter sind die ersten Kontakte an der Uni. Ich würde mir da auch nicht zu viel Stress machen, im Semester lernst du das eh nochmal alles neu und hast da noch genug Zeit zum Lernen, v.A. nochmal vor der Klausur, wo es erst letzenendes mal wichtig wird. Übertreiben würde ich es an der Stelle erstmal nicht. Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## zyntex (17. Juli 2013)

Das Problem ist:
Der Informatik-Studiengang ist zulassungsfrei für Leute mit Hochschulreife und Fachhochschulreife (mein Fall).

Der für den Studiengang zuständige Professer hat mir jedoch gesagt das ich mich nur dann einschreiben kann wenn ich den Mathevorkurs (der Uni) gemacht habe.
Am Ende wird es dann auch sicherlich einen abschließenden Test/eine Prüfung geben die ich natürlich bestehen will/muss um mich einschreiben zu können.


Im Prinzip habe ich bei der Fachhochschulreife nichts anderes gemacht als das was im "richtigen" Abitur gemacht wurde, nur bin ich davon jetzt drei Jahre weg (Ausbildung).


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (17. Juli 2013)

naja, machen != bestehen...
geht es nicht, dass du den Vorkurs besuchst? Dann würde ich mich mal persönlich an der Prof. wenden. Der weiß das im Zweifelsfall besser. Bei mir war die Übungsklausur nach dem Vorkurs jedenfalls nicht einfach und ging weit über den Abistoff hinaus. Dafür war der aber auch komplett optional.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## zyntex (17. Juli 2013)

Naja auf der Seite steht nicht das man den machen muss, aber wenn der Prof. mir das sagt sollte ich das wohl tun. 

Auf der Homepage steht nur (ich verkürze es mal):
Vormittags ca. 2h Vorlesung
Nachmittags: ca. 2h Übungen

War noch nie an ner Uni kann mir also nicht so viel darunter vorstellen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (17. Juli 2013)

Ach *sollte*. Ja, das hat man mir auch gesagt^^
Der Mathe-Vorkurs bringt dir nur was in Sachen soziale Kontakte, weil da eben auch viele "Kennenlern-Aktivitäten" stattfinden. Mathetechnisch hat der Prof. bei uns den Stoff von Höherer Mathematik der ersten 2 Semester in 3 Wochen bruchstückweise durchzumachen. Das ist einfach viel zu wenig Zeit, um alles zu verstehen. Mathetechnisch kommt im Semester eh alles nochmal, wie gesagt, du fängst bei null an.
Ich würde dennoch hingehen, gerade wegen dem Kennenlernen der restlichen Studenten und dass du später vorzeigen kannst, dass du auch was gemacht hast und nicht nur in der Hängematte gelegen bist.
Vor der Uni schon was lernen ist aber echt überzogen. Später investierst du da noch viel mehr Zeit rein und die meiste Zeit wirst du mit Stoff auseinandergesetzt, den du in der Schule eh niemals hattest. Das ist halt einfach eine ganz andere Herangehensweise an die Mathematik. Deshalb den Abistoff zu wiederholen ist daher wirklich unnötig. Ich würde mich da wirklich nicht verrückt machen. Das Studium haben auch schon Leute geschafft, die den Mathevorkurs nicht gemacht haben - und die waren auch nicht alle Mathe-Asse...
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## zyntex (17. Juli 2013)

Hört sich von deiner Seite aus ja prima an.

Mal sehen was der Prof. mir sagt muss mich am Dienstag "vorstellen".

So ist das wohl als Mensch zweiter Klasse.


----------

